# Bike rack recommendations (I have no idea)



## Adjunct Satyr (3 May 2021)

I live with my wife and my two teenage sons. We all have bikes. My wife and I are the more keen cyclists but the lads come with us often enough.

I am looking at getting something to fit to my wifes car so we can move the bikes elsewhere and cycle. Not sure if the lads would be keen or not but we would definitely need a rack for two bikes, but would be interested if anyone has used any for four and has any recommendations too.

My wife has a Hyundai iX35 (I have a tiny BMW 1 series which I can barely fit in myself!), which is the car we would be mounting them too. I've attached a model of the same car as a pic. We all have cheapish hybrid bikes. Mine and the lads are around 14kg and my wife's is around 12kg so the two bikes would be 26kg combined and the four combined would be 54kg.

Like I said, preference would be for two but I'd be happy to


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 May 2021)

I've used Halfords and Thule roof carriers and a rear carrier of unknown brand. 

There are pros and cons. 

I'd say roof carriers are a lot easier and quicker to get on and off and keep your bikes out of the way of boot access. But unless you leave them on all the time (we do) they're a pita to get the whole shebang on and off, and they ruin fuel consumption. Being 6'4" and reasonably strong may skew my opinion. 

Rear carriers are a pain, seem to require straps etc, stick out from the side of the car, and don't give confidence in security. And you may need a light board too.

Towbar carriers have a good reputation, but I've no experience personally. And you need a towbar!

Thule are quality. Excellent quality, easy to use, don't scratch your bike, very secure. I'd recommend them unhesitatingly. 

We use roof carriers, purely because we have a tandem. I'd rather have a towbar one for the fuel and even easier access.


----------



## Broadside (3 May 2021)

+1, Thule is the way to go. I’ve used five Thule 591 carriers to carry 5 roof mounted bikes, they are great and very easy to use for a couple of bikes but getting 4 up on the roof can be a hassle. 

Towbar mounted carriers are the business, I’ve had two of the top spec Thule 4 bike carriers, most recently the Thule 928 or 929 can’t quite remember. They are rock solid but quite expensive new (£500) but I always managed to watch eBay for a couple of months and bagged them for £250 each time. There are more modern versions now. You do of course need a towbar which at a minimum will set you back £200.

For me towbar mount carriers are the way to go, I only sold mine because I’ve now got a VW Transporter which has the VW 4 bike carrier permanently attached to the tailgate, incidentally the VW branded carrier is actually made by Thule.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 May 2021)

I agree with Roubaixtuesday, I've got 3 Thule 532 Freeride racks on a Thule wingbar system and they're excellent, 4 is easily doable if you orientate them alternately, i.e. one forward facing, the next rearward etc. They're very solid, neat, easier to load than I thought, and they keep everything out of the way. 
I've had a rear rack from Halfords before that, it was okay for two bikes but not for the claimed three, visibility was reduced, there was a bit of swaying about when heavily loaded which always caused worry, and there were straps everywhere. I also caused 600 pounds worth of damage to my tailgate hinges when I opened and closed the powered tailgate less than carefully, and trapped a strap anchor in the hinges. On some models of car you lose the ability to use the boot altogether. In hindsight it would have been cheaper at around 500 pounds to fit the Thule system rather than scrimp on an 80 quid carrier and 600 in body shop repairs to the car. They're actually not too bad on small cars with a steep tailgate and one or two bikes with occasional use, but for anything else, no.
I've no experience with towbar I'm afraid.


----------



## Salad Dodger (4 May 2021)

Over the years, I have had several cycle carriers, and, as has already been said, all have pros and cons. 
We got 3 adult bikes on the roof of a Cavalier, but that meant fitting the roof bars each time and then bolting the bike racks on each time. Then lifting the bikes onto the roof of the car. Not too bad for me at 6 foot 1, but it would be too awkward for some. 

We had a towbar mounted bike carrier for a while. It clipped to the tow ball, with two bars sticking upwards in a V shape, from which two bars stuck out to hang the bikes from. The bikes knocked together on it and their paint was damaged. They weren't posh bikes so not a problem, but it would have been for expensive bikes. Plus I needed a light board with a number plate to tie on the back. 

By the time we bought our campervan, our daughter had grown and moved away, so just 2 bikes to carry. We bought a really solid 2 bike towball mounted carrier. Made out of offcuts from the Forth Bridge by the feel of it. It had a big bolt that tightened the fixing onto a tow ball, and had integral lights and a number plate holder. There was space for 2 bikes, with adjustable wheel holders and frame clamps, and we used it to carry 2 mtbs and later 2 ebikes (batteries removed) all around UK and Europe with no dramas at all. We did have to remove it on site to get access to the back doors of the van, but it then formed a handy "bike stand" whilst on campsites. For me it was the most secure carrier. It was not a Thule make, but I believe Thule make similar designs for up to 4 bikes if you don't mind paying....


----------



## icowden (4 May 2021)

I have a SARIS Bones boot mounted rack (3 bikes). I'm only 5'6" so the roof seems a long way up to me.
The problem with a rack for 4 bikes, is that it starts to get too heavy for a "trunk" mount rack. Even with 3 I spend a LOT of the journey checking the rear view mirror and not going too fast. It *is* secure, but it doesn't feel *that* secure. Plus hit a big speed bump or pothole and you are going to want to check the straps.

For me, the main obstacle to a roof mount rack would be the height of the car vs the height of me. My next rack on my next car would be a proper strong towbar mounted rack.

The other thing to consider with the SARIS Bones trunk mounted racks is that they seem to be designed with road bikes in mind. 3 road bikes with drops fit no problem. If you have a mountain bike the handlebars start to be an issue, or for a low step bike you need an additional "crossbar" device. I've used both :-)
The handlebar problem is the bike nearest the car. where the handlebar will start bashing the rear window - so you need to strap it up or put some cushioning on the handlebar to protect the car.


----------



## T4tomo (4 May 2021)

I have a roof rack one - feels very secure when I've used it (very occasionally). I have a estate car so can fit bikes with front wheel and seat post removed vertically in the boot, which my preferred way (can fit 2 in with only the 40% of the rear seat folded down, and 3 with 60% down) but if passengers and space and luggage don't allow...

The tow bar ones are the best, but priciest especially when you factor in fitting a tow bar. The roof rack one is a slight faff to mount the roof rack and slide the one or two bike fittings into place, I don't leave the roof rack on when not using it for fuel and noise reasons.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 May 2021)

I have a tailgate mounted carrier - not an expensive one but it has carried 3 bikes at time

3 points

a) security is dodgy - I always put an extra bike lock around everything otherwise the outer bike could be released in less than a minute - less with a sharp knife
b) fuel consumption - I used to use it on an X reg Yaris (1.3l engine) - one time going from N. Wales to Manchester with all 3 bikes there was a strong head win - the car was doing just over 50 with my foot flat on the floor - the wind resistance is huge so fule comsumption will be affacted. However, it is easier to get bikes on and off so it works for the occasional one off
c) check your can is suitable for the rack. My current car has a totally glass rear window - the hooks that hold the rack on would be on glass which is not going to work!!! However, I had to dig into the user guide a lot to find somewhere that it said this!


----------



## Drago (5 May 2021)

Avoid anything thqt rests upon the tailgate glass. Ive seen too many over the years (ex copper) where the glass broke and deposited bicycles in the road. Its messy. Even worse, your insurers are unlikely to cover your own coats and damage (theyll cover 3rd party costs) if you use auch a device and it goes wrong.

Up on the roof, or a towbar mount are the way to go. If you really can't do that then at all costs avoid cheap ones that rest on the glass in any way.


----------



## cyberknight (5 May 2021)

icowden said:


> I have a SARIS Bones boot mounted rack (3 bikes). I'm only 5'6" so the roof seems a long way up to me.
> The problem with a rack for 4 bikes, is that it starts to get too heavy for a "trunk" mount rack. Even with 3 I spend a LOT of the journey checking the rear view mirror and not going too fast. It *is* secure, but it doesn't feel *that* secure. Plus hit a big speed bump or pothole and you are going to want to check the straps.
> 
> For me, the main obstacle to a roof mount rack would be the height of the car vs the height of me. My next rack on my next car would be a proper strong towbar mounted rack.
> ...


similar height , what i do is carry a small foldable step which gives me enough height to get bikes on the roof , much more secure i thought than boot mounted options i have tried .
Of course the issue maybe as said somewhere is weight of the bikes if like us your "a short ass " 14-15 kg isnt a lot of weight but it can be awkward to handle it over your head .
If i was going to be carrying bikes a lot i would look at a towbar system , thats north of £300 to get a towing ball fitted then the cost of the rack .


----------



## icowden (5 May 2021)

cyberknight said:


> similar height , what i do is carry a small foldable step which gives me enough height to get bikes on the roof ,



You sir, are a genius. I now wonder why I never though of such a simple but effective idea!


----------



## cyberknight (5 May 2021)

icowden said:


> You sir, are a genius. I now wonder why I never though of such a simple but effective idea!


https://www.argos.co.uk/product/5418556?clickSR=slp:term:folding step:4:36:1


----------



## byegad (5 May 2021)

I had a Tow-bar carrier fitted to a 06 Yaris, much smaller than your chosen mode. It was brilliant, the Yaris had a removeable ball, so the ball stayed clamped to the rack and it was clipped on and off easily by just me. It did a round trip of 1600miles into France with no issues at all and no discernible extra noise or drag up to 130kph.


----------



## mustang1 (5 May 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I've used Halfords and Thule roof carriers and a rear carrier of unknown brand.
> 
> There are pros and cons.
> 
> ...



+1 to all the points mentioned, especially this bit:
*Thule are quality. Excellent quality, easy to use, don't scratch your bike, very secure. I'd recommend them unhesitatingly.*


----------



## mustang1 (5 May 2021)

It's already mentioned here but I'll also repeat it with some experience:

I went on holiday with a couple of other families. One of them went with a towbar rack (3 bikes), another went with a rear-hatch carrying thingie (2 bikes), i went with Thule roofrack (4 bikes). Btw, thanks to @fossyant and @I like Skol for your tips.

On holiday, we took our bikes to various locations and every single time, I had the bikes on the roof ready to go, and took them off the quickest, ready to go, while we waited for the others. I had the least hassle but was expecting the tow-bar solution to be the best (alas, it was not a Thule).

I'm pretty sure there are Thule-like, and even Thule-compatible devices out there but I never looked into them. I'm very happy with Thule, and unless they increase their prices in some chronic fashion, I'll stick with them for future purchases too.

Caveat: I've heard very good things about Yakima and Saris Bones, but I prefer to stick with European products in this case.

EDIT: oh yeah, I forgot to mention if you are accustomed to a quiet motorway cruise, the roof rack makes substantial (for me) wind noise and dont think about opening the sunroof unless you really love sunshine (I do, and I do; it gives more of a holiday vibe). The plan was to remove the roof rack when not in use, but I knew that was never gonna happen ).


----------



## BoldonLad (5 May 2021)

We often transport 2 hybrid bicycles (Liv Avail City and Giant Escape).

I have owned three cycle carriers.

One was a (Coach built) Motorhome specific job, so, not relevant to your situation.

One was a Halfords "clamp/strap on" for tailgate or boot. It worked ok, and, bikes (2) never actually fell off, but, I was never relaxed about using it.

The current one is a Thule tow-bar mounted model. Like this, but we have the two bike model.

Absolutely no contest, the Thule is superior. We have carried bicycles from UK, to Spain, Czech Republic, Sweden, no problem. The carrier clamps on tow-ball, and, will hinge down (with bikes loaded) to give access to boot, rear tail gate. The Carrier locks to tower, and, bikes lock individually to carrier, so, there is a degree of security. The carrier has been used on a BMW 3 Series Saloon, Renault Scenic and Renault Captur. I have also used it on an Autotrail Motorhome.

One consideration if using roof mounted carrier. A friend of mine has a Thule Roof mounted carrier, for two bicycles. Several times, he has been challenged on cross channel ferry crossing because of the extra height. I think, he has been charged a surcharge on at least one occasion, and, on another, he dismounted the bikes and stashed them inside the car (Ford Focus C-Max), not sure how he achieved that! The tow-bar mounted unit I have must be included in the length declared for ferry or tunnel, but, personally, this has never resulted in an additional charge.


----------



## battered (5 May 2021)

Roof mounted is best. Rear mounting risks obscuring the lights or reg plate, and if the police see this they will ticket you, a fine and 3 points.
However be careful entering car parks. I've seen 2 bikes damaged this way.


----------



## scoobs (5 May 2021)

Personally I have a tow bar mounted rack. No problems re obstruction of lights etc as it’s plugged into the electrics and has it’s own reg’ plate.
https://www.roofbox.co.uk/scripts/r...ier_no_8002487/Qx@w,6M42VAwp3@Rb{~cC4ure_{jhG


----------



## simongt (6 May 2021)

We have two unused roofrack mount locking Thule cycle carriers which we're going to be selling - long story. If you're interested, pm me and we can go from there. We're based in Norwich.


----------



## rockyroller (6 May 2021)

mustang1 said:


> every single time, I had the bikes on the roof ready to go, and took them off the quickest, ready to go, while we waited for the others. I had the least hassle


I envy you. I've witnessed happy roof rack owners such as yourself! :-) & I've read positive comments from similar roof rack owners. however, I'm about 6' tall 62 yrs old, almost "fit" & I can't imagine wanting to lift 2-4 bikes over my head to load & unload them. I've got 1 quirky shoulder. Wifey is barely 5' & there's no way she's going to do that, ever. she can, however, load her own bike onto a hatch back style rack that I got for her car. personally, I like the hitch style racks. I have a small one that I use most of the time & a larger one for family vacations. using this kind of rack, still allows me to load a roof rack of other vacation gear. admittedly the kind of rack in this picture requires some foam padding here & there to protect some of the derailleurs or shifters & the tray-style hitch racks offer more protection. but I like having the weight closer to the center of gravity of the vehicle, than a tray style affords. I also use 3 stability straps so there isn't any movement of the load during maneuvers 





to the OP take your time, the whole industry of bike racks is less than simple. don't fault yourself for no being able to make a snap decision. & wutz right for me, isn't necessarily right for you

stability straps:




when it's just me, the little rack is right there, within easy reach. but it does limit using the hatch/cargo area


----------



## yerteasoot (7 May 2021)

I'm looking for advice on this, we want to transport 4 bikes on our car. its a Volvo s90. not sure whether to go roof or tow bar. the bikes are fairly lightweight on average 11kg per bike. can someone give me advice on taking 4 bikes on a car. thanks


----------



## Skiprat (7 May 2021)

yerteasoot said:


> I'm looking for advice on this, we want to transport 4 bikes on our car. its a Volvo s90. not sure whether to go roof or tow bar. the bikes are fairly lightweight on average 11kg per bike. can someone give me advice on taking 4 bikes on a car. thanks


I’ve got a xc60. Decided to put a towbar on and got one of these. 

https://www.roofbox.co.uk/scripts/r...carrier_no_939/Qx@w,6M42VAwp3@Rb{~cC4ure_CMNY

not cheap but solid, I didn’t fancy trying to lift 4 bikes onto the roof plus no roof box. hth


----------



## figbat (7 May 2021)

I am a Thule fan. I have had a pair of appropriate bars and feet for every car I’ve had in the last 15 years or so. I initially used a single Thule 591 as I only took one bike anywhere. This carrier is very quick and easy to put a bike in. I have subsequently collected two more 591s so can take up to three on the roof now. Then, I added a Thule Velo Compact 3 bike, towbar-mounted rack to the fleet so now pick and choose as required. For a long journey we put three on the back and one on the roof, but have the option to put more on the roof if towing a trailer or caravan.

Both systems work very well - I prefer the roof due to the speed of mounting and dismounting. Yes, a heavier bike is an effort up to the top of an SUV but there are ways to make this easier. The towbar option is better if you have time to load and unload, since it requires a bit of faff aligning bars and pedals and such but the payoff is a quieter journey. This rack allows complete access to the boot and includes lights and number plate so all good there, but obviously requires a towbar and wiring. Oh, the towbar rack is a heavy thing too and needs somewhere to store it - I found a wall mounted towbar-type mount and put it on the garage wall. I also have some spare roof bars and two racks mounted to my trailer (in the garage) and then keep bikes on there, out of the way but easily accessible.


----------



## Adjunct Satyr (7 May 2021)

Think it looks like it’ll be a roof rack for me. Definitely going to look at Thule


----------



## Drago (7 May 2021)

Skiprat said:


> I didn’t fancy trying to lift 4 bikes onto the roof...


I have an XC90 and get mine up on the roof ok. Having said that, its about the limit of what is sensibly achievable unless you're 11 feet tall.


----------



## Gunk (7 May 2021)

We use a pair of Thule 535 Thruride carriers on the roof. Benefit is that the front wheel is removed and the bike is secured with a quick release clamp on the forks, so there is no pressure on the frame, ideal for CF bikes. We also have additional wheel carriers on the roof. The other benefit is that bikes sit a bit lower.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (7 May 2021)

Drago said:


> I have an XC90 and get mine up on the roof ok. Having said that, its about the limit of what is sensibly achievable unless you're 11 feet tall.


Yeah I think the "getting them up on the roof" worry is overstated sometimes, unless you're carrying Desperate Dan's bikes. Just takes a bit of technique I find, crouching down, grasping the bike as close to bottom bracket as you can, then standing upright and just angling the wheels away from you to guide them into the rails. It can help to have a second pair of hands to raise the clamp, but it can be done solo. 
The collapsible step tip from further upthread is genius though for shorter people!


----------



## Drago (8 May 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Yeah I think the "getting them up on the roof" worry is overstated sometimes, unless you're carrying Desperate Dan's bikes. Just takes a bit of technique I find, crouching down, grasping the bike as close to bottom bracket as you can, then standing upright and just angling the wheels away from you to guide them into the rails. It can help to have a second pair of hands to raise the clamp, but it can be done solo.
> The collapsible step tip from further upthread is genius though for shorter people!


This.

The only one that made me huff and puff a bit was the ebike. When I took the Volvo in for some work I took the ebike to get me home, and while I didn't struggle it was definitely harder work!

But regular bikes, as you say, no problem at all, and a good technique makes it even easier. Unless you make Ronnie Corbett look like Hafthor Bjornsson it is a total non issue.


----------



## hatler (8 May 2021)

We ended up with the Atera Strada + 1 bike extension kit. It's taken four bikes safely and securely all over the country.

https://www.deporvillage.net/atera-strada-dl-3-bike-rack-for-3-bikes-13-poles.

Tow ball mounted (we tow stuff already so there was no cost for that), it slides away from the tailgate so you can load it and still access the boot. Getting it latched back in place when it has four bikes on it does require a bit of a heave.

Vehicle is a family estate (approx 1.5 ton), and I'm not sure how it would affect the handling of a smaller car with four bikes hanging out the back.


----------



## ericmark (3 Jul 2021)

I have used three tow bar carriers and one roof, the roof one split in half to take tandem, but really too heavy for roof, but no option as too long for across the back.

Of the three tow bar carriers, first went on the ball, so could not tow as well, and tended to turn on the ball so bikes could hit the car, second one had a plate behind the tow ball, and two tapped holes, there was a bit of pipe joining the two halves, it worked reasonably well, ended up on back of narrow boat. I used eyes instead of bolts so I could easy take it on/off without a spanner, the last one also a plate so can tow as well, but it clamps onto the plate, there is a place for a lock, but I feel expensive bikes could be removed with the rack.

The tow bar rack rated 40 kg and designed for three bikes, but really need folding pedals, so very tight with three bikes, and with the e-bike being over 20 kg (22 kg) officially should not carry two e-bikes, however since not at edge of carrying poles don't think really a problem. 

However reversing with two bikes very easy to crush the bikes when caravan on the back, only really good for one bike and caravan, so second e-bike is folding so it can go in boot. So the Maypole



rack (NBC2040) does work well and will allow one bike and towing a caravan, but not really two bikes although have carried two, but will not fit on a detachable tow ball, with the Kia Sorento had to use a spacer as otherwise touched the bumper, but it does also act as a protector when hitching to caravan.

But for the Jaguar XE have to use the very old bike rack that screws onto ball, it was designed to sit on the neck of the ball, and with a 3.5 inch centre bolt on ball it worked well, but with detachable ball it can turn so bikes hit car.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jul 2021)

I have always gone for towbar fitting racks and have a towbar fitted to my car for that purpose alone.
If you do go for a roof rack remember the extra height. Just a couple of weeks ago I saw somebody with roof mounted bikes turn into a car park with a height barrier. Looked messy and probably expensive but I could not stop to see just how bad.


----------



## D_97_goodtimes (4 Jul 2021)

Buy a van - why make life harder than it needs to be


----------



## ericmark (5 Jul 2021)

I had a car for the disabled with the lowered floor and ramp, but bike had to go at an angle to get them in, so still maximum two bikes and two people so not really a cure. 

I could easy wheel in a wheele bin to take to skip site, but when I got there no ability to empty it, so did not help, and had it not had windows could not use skip sites, very tempting to just wheel a shopping trolley into the back, but that is theft, so a car derived van is not really the answer for a family.


----------



## Gunk (5 Jul 2021)

D_97_goodtimes said:


> Buy a van - why make life harder than it needs to be



fitting a rack is still easier than buying and running a complete additional vehicle.


----------



## jay clock (5 Jul 2021)

Atera Strada with 4th bike adapter https://www.roofbox.co.uk/scripts/rbvehsel4_tab.php/all-products/atera_strada_evo_3_to_4_bike_carrier_no_ar2701/Qx@w,6M4PHS,ZGenkQvENtThTw on a towbar. Fantastic but well over £1100 with the towbar.

One thing that helps enormously with the towbar ones is a tension strap from the top of the tailgate. But need to be careful if tensioned over a plastic spoiler like this https://selekt.volvocars.co.uk/pics...BhdoBrnx/xxl_kfz72330973_wa18wxv_photo_02.jpg - run straps round the inside of the back door instead


----------



## Parcicle (9 Jul 2021)

Another for the Thule roof rack (using with the proride 598). Have actually got this for my 1 series - works wonders for avoiding the anxiety of scratching up the inside putting the bikes in and out.


----------

